# A few of my sigs...



## DGoland (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not very good with photoshop,but I'm trying...I like to keep it simple,hope this is not too simple for ya guys.



















I made these after a 6 months break from Graphics,let me know what ya think.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

pretty good job dude!


----------



## DGoland (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you! =]


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

They are both really good in my opinion and I am really diggin the first one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DGoland said:


> I'm not very good with photoshop,but I'm trying...I like to keep it simple,hope this is not too simple for ya guys.


I really like this one, the subtle things like the bar code and the HeadHunterz in the background are nice touches.


----------



## DGoland (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you guys,glad you like those.


----------

